# Whats your favorite tool???



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

I love tools! To me, a quirky perk of self employment is justifying buying new toys  

Were on an exterior rehab job with a bunch of rusted and popped siding nails. Told the help to keep hammering and that I'll be right back. Went and bought a new 3.5" hitachi strip nailer, came back and completed 3 sides by the time he had his 1 side done! 

Sitting on brake now and thinking, "what's my favorite tool?" I think mine is my little 12v lithium dewalt impact. Fits in the hand perfect, super lightweight, quick charge and a surprising amount of power for a 12v. Love that little thing! 

So what's your favorite tool?


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

My first choice I'd prolly get in trouble for sayin' but my 21 yr old snap-on ratcheting screwdriver has turned more screws than on old ho. Works even better with pine tar on it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I was going to say my old Johnson 4", but I felt it may be misunderstood, and personally degrading

(Johnson Paint in Boston DOES sell their own brushes - - - perverts)


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I like all tools, even one's I'm not smart enough to run. My current new favorite is a laser level that I use to lay out graphic's and stripe's. I did a Joann's Fabric store that had approx. 400' of stripe and a Tractor Supply coming up that has about the same amount. Using a chalk line with out it the line's would have been all over the place and made you sea sick.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

The newest one!


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Gough said:


> The newest one!


No better feeling then a new tool! Especially when it's a time saver like the nailer I bought. Im kind of a tighta$$ but when it makes you and the crew more efficient it can almost pay for itself with the first use


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

A crisp brand new Corona Cortez :yes:


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

The cool thing about a new tool is you now have it and you may not use again for a long time but you will use it again.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

MIZZOU said:


> No better feeling then a new tool! Especially when it's a time saver like the nailer I bought. Im kind of a tighta$$ but when it makes you and the crew more efficient it can almost pay for itself with the first use


We just got a new fiber-cement siding cutter (like a paper cutter on steroids). It was one of those tools. Easy set up; no power needed; no dust-collection needed; no noise; produces a "factory" edge. It almost makes hanging F/C siding fun...almost.


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

The stilts are my fav. Definitely a game changer on a couple task.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Lazerline said:


> The stilts are my fav. Definitely a game changer on a couple task.


:thumbsup:I'm always surprised at how few painters use 'em. Everybody seems to think that they're only for GWB tapers.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

My favorite tool is the one I have that's perfect for the task I'm doing. 

I know, too Zen.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

6&1 painters tool.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Steve Richards. 

:jester:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Like a lot of us here, I'm a tool-aholic. Had this for a few weeks now and am loving it!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Is this in the off topic section? If so it was the one I was born with as I am very attached to it. If this is in the tool section it is hard to say because my favorite tools are the one that is right for the job but makes me a healthy profit with the least amount of sweat equity.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> I was going to say my old Johnson 4", but I felt it may be misunderstood, and personally degrading


Bill - Is that the one with all the edges worn off? :whistling2:


----------



## Hog (Apr 4, 2013)

My spin out roller cover cleaner


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

mudbone said:


> 6&1 painters tool.


I never really caught on to the 6in1 tools. I have a few, but I'm still a putty knife kinda guy. 

My favorite tool is the one I use the most. 1.5 inch flexible Hyde. 

A close second would be my Dremel. Don't use it very often, but its a pretty cool gizmo.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Gough said:


> :thumbsup:I'm always surprised at how few painters use 'em. Everybody seems to think that they're only for GWB tapers.


I worked with a guy who hardly ever took them off - it got me thinking about how I should maybe invest in a pair - then I realised that most of the time I have trouble standing on my own feet let alone extended ones. So that was out.

My fave - as above is 1.5" flexible putty knife. Mornings pocket fill goes like this - Phone <check>, cigarettes <check> putty knife <check> ready to rock and roll :thumbup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I'd have to say my Hypertherm plasma cutter.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Bender said:


> I'd have to say my Hypertherm plasma cutter.


 
There's always one :whistling2:

Awesome work :thumbsup:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> I never really caught on to the 6in1 tools. I have a few, but I'm still a putty knife kinda guy.
> 
> My favorite tool is the one I use the most. 1.5 inch flexible Hyde.
> 
> A close second would be my Dremel. Don't use it very often, but its a pretty cool gizmo.


Yes! I keep the exact same knife in my pocket at all times. They're the best after some use and the corners round on them.


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

Lazerline said:


> The stilts are my fav. Definitely a game changer on a couple task.



I have thought about using them, Imagine masking off walls to spray ceilings with out ladders!

Mizzou I got the Dewalt lithium set of two from a Pawnshop for 70 dollars :thumbup: They have been paid of many times over instead of lugging and oldschool big 18v. up ladders or when using to work on cars.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Not sure about my favorite. But I can identify my least favorite one right now and I suspect I'm not alone.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Actually, this is my favorite right now. Bought this set about a month ago to replace my dying ten year old Craftsman cordless drill. This combination is really a nice set up. Didn't really need the flashlight but it was a bonus item so WTH.


----------

